

How to create a Login Application with Struts Framework in Java - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/how-to-create-a-login-application-with-struts-framework-in-java/27087

======
gearoidoc
I nearly had a panic attack when I saw this. Struts still gives me nightmares.
Ban this sick filth now!

